# Sicherheitsbetrachtung für Reparaturschalter?



## Lumpi (28 März 2014)

Tag zusammen.

Bei uns in der Firma kam die Frage auf, ob in der Anlage verbaute Reparaturschalter Sicherheitstechnisch zu betrachten sind, also als Sicherheitsfunktion in Sistema oder ähnliches.

Kurze Erklärung: Im Nahbereich jedes Motors in der Anlage (z.B. Förderband) sitzt ein Reparaturschalter, welcher durch drehen die Spannungsversorgung zum Antrieb auf allen drei Phasen unterbricht. http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...ommand/disconnectors/switch_disconnectors.jsp

In der Risikobewertung und in der Betriebsanleitung handhaben wir das so, das der Betrieb aller Maschinen in der Anlage nur mit allen Schutzabdeckungen usw. zulässig ist. Unter dieser Betrachtung ergibt sich für die meisten Maschinen dann ein PL von c (keine schweren Verletzungen möglich da alle Gefahrenstellen soweit abgedeckt usw.). Sollte eine Reparatur oder öffnen einer Abdeckung nötig sein, wird in der Betriebsanleitung und bei Schulungen darauf hingewiesen das über den Reparaturschalter oder Motorschutzschalter am Schaltschrank die Spannungsversorgung getrennt werden muss. Ich rede hier jetzt von Öffnungen die sich nur mit Werkzeug öffnen lassen und nicht regelmäßig geöffnet werden müssen.

Frage jetzt, muss ich den Rep. Schalter jetzt dahingehend betrachten oder nicht? Ich käme dann nämlich bei dem Schalter mindestens auf PL d oder sogar e. Und so was ist ja nur zweikanalig zu realisieren, was mit dem Re. Schalter ja nicht machbar ist. Oder halt zwei in Reihe. 

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Tommi (29 März 2014)

Hallo, 

also erstens sollte der Schalter zwangsöffnend sein.
Zweitens gibt es die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, aber vermutlich
sind hier keine elektrischen Arbeiten gemeint.

Du kannst ja eine Anzeige vorsehen, daß alle Phasen weg
sind, dann kommst Du ggfs. in PLc.

Kannst Du die Klappen zuhalten, und erst freigeben, wenn
alle Phasen weg sind?

Das sind jetzt mal ein paar theoretische Ideen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lumpi (29 März 2014)

Hallo.

Die Arbeiten können sowohl elektrisch als auch mechanisch sein. Das kann ich nicht abschätzen, muss also von beidem ausgehen.
Natürlich gibt es die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, und auch den gesunden Menschenverstand.

Ich frage mich nur, alle Welt baut die Dinger ein (zumindest in dem Industriezweig wo die Firma bei der ich arbeite so tätig ist) und jeder geht im allgemeinen davon aus das ist das sicherste was es gibt! Sicherer als Not-Halt Taster drücken usw.
Nur vom Standpunkt der Sicherheitsbetrachtung als Sicherheitsfunktion her, ist es gleichwertig oder möglicherweise sogar noch schlechter, wenn der Not-Halt beispielsweise als Kategorie 3 ausgeführt ist.

Zuhaltungen bzw. Sicherheitsendschalter sind leider nicht zu realisieren.

So ne Anzeige wäre schon mal eine Idee, nur PLc ist definitiv nicht ausreichend für den Überwiegenden Teil der Maschinen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Safety (29 März 2014)

Hallo,
das ist keine Sicherheitsfunktion, hier greift zuerst die DIN EN 1037 und je nach Energie die DIN EN 60204-1 Netztrenneinrichtung und / oder die DIN EN 4413, 4414.
Die DIN EN 60204-1 schreibtr dazu unfangreich wie der Schalter aufgebaut sein muss und wie er Anzuwenden ist.
Eine Netzternneirichtung mit Trenneigenschaften kann druchaus besser sein als zwei Schütze in reihe (Kategroie 3) dies stellt auch die 602104 klar. 
Die Netztrenneinrichtung wird nur in Spezialfällen zur SF.


----------

